# What the heck is up with this??!!



## Sufficiently Breathless (May 18, 2009)

ok so last night I had the talk about seperating with my H.. We were going to discuss tonight my moving out and getting an apartment for me in the kids.. but INSTEAD...

My H turned on the charm.. he was calling me "hon" "babe" "sugar" and trying to be touchy feely and act happy with me all night. 

I'm stunned.. and confused???!! Didn't I just tell him I want a DIVORCE.. and that I want to move out? That I see no possibility for fixing our marriage?

Is this normal? WHAT THE HELL??!!


----------



## dcrim (Oct 1, 2008)

He's in desparation mode. Just trying to save the status quo. Hold your ground, girl.


----------



## Sensitive (Mar 29, 2009)

To you, it may seem like too little too late, but to him, he is just starting to win you back. It sounds perfectly normal to me. I have also lived through years of frustrations with my husband, but I am content now. Hubby claims he hasn't changed his behavior at all. I believe he is partially right. All the emotional upheaval I faced was self-inflicted. Many marriages suffer ups and downs. Is it possible that you guys are at a very low point and he is trying to help you up?


----------



## voivod (Aug 7, 2008)

Sufficiently Breathless said:


> I'm stunned.. and confused???!! Didn't I just tell him...That I see no possibility for fixing our marriage?


maybe you told him all that...and maybe he doesn't want to be the one giving up..i don't really know the background...but maybe he doesn't see your marriage as un-fix-able...you should be encouraged...hmmm


----------



## MarkTwain (Aug 1, 2008)

Sensitive said:


> To you, it may seem like too little too late, but to him, he is just starting to win you back. It sounds perfectly normal to me. I have also lived through years of frustrations with my husband, but I am content now. Hubby claims he hasn't changed his behavior at all. I believe he is partially right. All the emotional upheaval I faced was self-inflicted. Many marriages suffer ups and downs. Is it possible that you guys are at a very low point and he is trying to help you up?


I love this post


----------



## YoungMilitarySpouse (Apr 9, 2009)

Its too little too late.


----------



## Sufficiently Breathless (May 18, 2009)

There is no way he can be just starting to win me back.. I explained to him two years ago that he needed to change, get some help for his addiction or i would leave.

He should have changed then... when I warned him.

Warnings over.. time for me to go... 

I told him all of this the other night.. we are DONE.. It's not sinking through his thick skull.. much like everything else I ever say to him

He's driving me batty... grrrrrr


----------



## voivod (Aug 7, 2008)

Sufficiently Breathless said:


> There is no way he can be just starting to win me back.. I explained to him two years ago that he needed to change, get some help for his addiction or i would leave.
> 
> He should have changed then... when I warned him.
> 
> ...


i have a theory...maybe i should start publishing them...the theory goes kinda like this: men are like a radio...tuned to a single frequency...you can't change their channel...

women are like a radio transmitter...tuned to one frequency...if you aren't tuned to your husbands individual frequency, there's no way he receives your message...

if you "tell him and tell him" and he doesn't get it, wellll....

retune your transmitter to the frequency he's "set" at...

and watch in amazement at his response...

the frequency that i received the message was my wife actually moving out...for years (20 to be exact) i did not receive her message...now i hear it loud and clear...and because of that, i know what kind of man i have to be to save our marriage...

read the 5 love languages for a more well thought out version of what i've written here.

and i don't even know what "too little, too late means *young military spouse.* do you know *sufficiently breathless???*

because it sounds to me like you must have some inside knowledge to call time of death on someone elses marriage.


----------

